# effacer les adresse dans la barre safari



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2004)

bonjour


je  cerche le bon endroit pour decocher ou effacer le remplissage automatique de la barre adresse dans safari  (comme dans IE ou dans google  ) mais je ne trouve pas . 


j'ai vidé l'historique, le cache,  mais du moment que je tape www. dans la barre d'adresse voila qui surgissent tous les adresses visité

a part reinitialiser safari il y a pas d'autre moyen?


merci


----------



## xchaps (7 Octobre 2004)

t'a quitté puis redémarrer l'applis  apres avoir tou vidé ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2004)

je vais recommencer le vide cache et historique
je vais redemarrer ensuite, je rame trop


.......edit : c'est fait , les adresses consultés s'affichent toujours


----------



## JediMac (7 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a part reinitialiser safari il y a pas d'autre moyen?


Non, je crois que c'est le seul. Si tu as enregistré des login et mots de passe de sites web, avant de réinitialiser, tu fais une copie du fichier qui est dans le dossier Départ/Bibliothèque/Keychains (c'est là où sont stockés tous les mots de passe du trousseau d'accès). Tu réinitialises et tu remets le fichier à sa place pour remplacer le nouveau créé lors de la réinitialisation.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2004)

merci 


n'importe quoi ce safari , je lui ai pas demandé moi de  tout memoriser sans mon consentement !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2004)

post du soir: espoir  

je crois avoir trouvé (par hasard) LA solution

étant sur safari:

à l'extrème gauche (sous les flèches de défilement) un livre ouvert stylisé: cliques dessus
dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvrira, tu verras dans la colonne de gauche un dossier "historique"
en l'ouvrant, tu verras qu'il y a dedans les sites que tu as consultés pendant la session en cours
il s'agit simplement de jeter le contenu du dossier... 

je comprend vite, mais faut m'expliquer lentement   

bonne soirée à toi, robertav


----------



## JediMac (7 Octobre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> post du soir: espoir
> 
> je crois avoir trouvé (par hasard) LA solution
> 
> ...


Ben ça, ça revient à effacer l'historique non  ?


----------



## Burzum (8 Mai 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> 
> 
> je  cerche le bon endroit pour decocher ou effacer le remplissage automatique de la barre adresse dans safari  (comme dans IE ou dans google  ) mais je ne trouve pas .
> ...



Je me pose la même question et la réponse de Jedimac ne semble pas fonctionner... 
Quelqu'un à une solution pour moi ?


----------



## alexdum (18 Juin 2006)

Merci Lemmy, cette technique semble super bien fonctionner.
Perso je selectionne le site que je souhaite, une petite pression sur la touche "delete' et le tour est joue !

Many thansk !

Alex


EDIT:

Encore mieux, je pense, tout le monde connait surement la techniques, mais j'ai viens de trouver une option "private browsing" dans mon menu Safari.
Quand elle est activee, il semble que rien ne soit enregistre jusqu'a sa desactivation !
Canon
Ciao

Alex


----------

